
Want to migrate from Freshdesk to Zendesk? - HDM
https://www.help-desk-migration.com/help-desk/freshdesk-to-zendesk-migration/
======
leesalminen
Very cool! We've thought about migrating before but was a non starter because
of the LOE in moving the knowledge base.

Bookmarked for later.

------
gornet
Used it for Kayako migration

------
HDM
Great service

